# Heshan Lide Fogger



## zurx

Hello there, I'm new and found this forum through Google and it seems to be the perfect place for the help I need.

Earlier today I picked up a Heshan Lide Fogger from a yard sale. I was told it still works, but there are no manual controls. There's a plug for the controller, but they didn't have it. Probably why they're selling it. It's a GREAT model, and I'd love to get it working. Here's the info I got from the side:

Fogger
Model: FM-400P
Item No: 19100
Rated Voltage AC 120V, 60Hz
Power: 400W

I need to get a controller for it and that's all. Anyone have any ideas? WalMart or Party City? I'd appreciate any help at all. Thanks a ton!!


----------



## Hallowennie315

Have you seen this thread? It may help.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17775


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty

I have the exact same fog machine that I picked up new for $10 today. 

I need a timer ASAP.

Btw, the link to the other thread discussing places to buy the timer is bad.


----------



## JeffHaas

Try Target, some of their stores have the fog machine timer. Otherwise, Halloween City and Spirit have them, too.


----------



## TheBoogieMan

Any of the cheaper foggers timers/controllers will work .
That model is the same model made for other specific companys ( like Menards ) And also goes by THE FOG MACHINE and a few others ....
the controllers , either the manual ones , or timers can be had all over . 
Are you looking for one of the ON/OFF controllers , or a timer ? Menards has the timers on sale right now for $12.00


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty

The timer is what I need.

I'm in California, so I'll try Target tomorrow. No Menards on the west coast.


----------

